# yellow Squash for rabbits, in my garden



## zednon (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm growing yellow Squash, I was wondering if I could feed my rabbits the squash and the leaves? they are huge.... 

-Ana


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Ana 

I can't give you a clear answer on the leaves, but I do know that the yellow squash themselves are A-OK for a bun to eat 

See this Vegetable guide: 
QUICK LIST: Rabbit-Safe Foods

Just be sure to introduce it very slowly, in small amounts to your buns. It may not agree with all bunny stomachs equally, so it's best to take it slow. 

Take some cute pics of squash nomming, eh?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 25, 2010)

Some people eat the young leaves, so I would say they are edible. The flowers definitely are.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Hilde... will add to the Library


----------

